# Mom can we keep it?!?



## PNWMedic (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay this kind of is on the verge of funny meets stupidity with a side insanity, and doesn't specifically involve EMS directly as I was on my way home. Anyways I am driving home (kind of rural 2 lane road) and about a mile from my house, I am comming down a hill, and there is a minivan stoped in the opposite direction in the middle of the road, so as I approach and slow down to see if they are okay, I see a kid dart from the far side of the minivan after something, meanwhile the mother is sitting in behind the wheel watching the kid and turns the emergency blinkers on.

So the kid is about 5-6 Y/O and is chassing after a raccoon down the middle of the road, trying to pet it; yes pet it, sticking his arm out while running trying to pet a wild raccoon in the middle of the road, and the mother is laughing! All while stopped in the middle of a fairly buisy 45MPH road!!!

So I pull up next to the mother and say what the HXXX are you doing??? And the mother replies mind you own DXXX business, and rolls her window up and stays there in the middle of the road allowing her kid to chase after the wild raccoon in the middle of a buisy street while giving me the finger and laughing!!! So I drove on a little ways and called the pd... I mean seriously... I don't know what to say... stupidity? moron? child endangerment? is there a word that can descibe what happened???

Psychotic barely begins to describe it!


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 13, 2008)

I used to have a friend that lived next door to me in Arizona from upstate New York. I don't know how much truth there is to it, but he said that people from the city (New York) would go upstate to go hunting, and shoot cows...

Probably not true, but it also wouldn't surprise me  =)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 13, 2008)

Airway goddess is just shaking her head............


----------



## Hastings (Aug 13, 2008)

Raccoons make wonderful pets.

Just not the ones found in the middle of the road.


----------



## jazminestar (Aug 13, 2008)

WildEMT said:


> I mean seriously... I don't know what to say... stupidity? moron? child endangerment? is there a word that can descibe what happened???
> 
> Psychotic barely begins to describe it!



ha that' some good stuff, people never cease to amaze me.......i would have to go with moron.......or idiot.....sheesh :blink:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 13, 2008)

Blacke00 said:


> I used to have a friend that lived next door to me in Arizona from upstate New York. I don't know how much truth there is to it, but he said that people from the city (New York) would go upstate to go hunting, and shoot cows...
> 
> Probably not true, but it also wouldn't surprise me  =)



It happens a lot in South Dakota, usually by people from the east coast that are outfitted by L.L. Bean.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Aug 13, 2008)

So what did the PD say when you asked what you were calling about?  I would have done the samething as you.  Compare to a child not being in a carseat in a car, same risk factor there.  Good call though.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 13, 2008)

*I call that "EMS ABOUT TO HAPPEN"*

Especially if they entice it into the van with goodies....
and the goodies run out..........


----------



## Medic9 (Aug 14, 2008)

What a moron! All the things that could happen to the kid running down a two lane highway.... not sure what would be the biggest threat, a vehicle hitting the kid or being bitten by a possibly rabid raccoon. 
As for the people that come to upstate NY and shoot cows, yup! And horses too! :blink:
During the Ice Storm of 98 we had FF's come up from NYC. While fighting a barn fire one of the FFs came out and was telling the guys from the local dept about the BIGGEST dog he had ever seen in his life. Duh, it was a cow.


----------



## PNWMedic (Aug 14, 2008)

*Funny/Stupid Stuff*

Well when I called the PD, I just said... Yeah there is some woman parked in the middle of X Rd, and she has her 5-6 Y/O son running arround the road chasing a raccoon, and it looks like the kid is trying to pet it, while she is laughing from her van. Then never heard anything else...

I mean really I have seen weird, psychotic stupid stuff before but letting your kid run arround on a buisy road chasing a wild raccoon?!?

Although just for laughs, another funny/stupid story, I'm sitting outside at my house (I live in a rural area) and I go in and make a sandwitch then come back out and I see in the distance, which is mostly woods and forest, something weird in the air; so I get my binoculars to get a better look and there is someone on a lawn chair about 200 feet in the air suspended by what looks like big hellium filled weather balloons, and again I'm like wtf?!?! and again call the pd saying yeah there is someone about 200ft in the air on a chair suspended by balloons.

(not that I call the PD about everything lol) 

Anyways the dispatcher pauses and says are you talking about a hot air balloon? so I say no, some person in what looks like a lawn chair attached to a bunch of large balloons that is suspended about 200ft in the air, and teathered to the ground it looks like.

Needless to say I suppose I sounded like an idiot or a prank caller, because the dispatcher says sir are you taking any drugs right now? I say no, then she asks if it is a prank and I say no, then she asks again if I am taking any hallucinigens or if I am seeing anything else unusual.

So I explain that I am just calling because chances are the person is going to get severely injured, and I am just informing them.

Well I have yet to see another lawnchair balloon, other then that one guy in the midwest that was on the news when he did it.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 14, 2008)

*Maybe it was their raccoon?*

shoulda laid flares.

I snagged a kid on a hiking path running up on my daughter and me from behind. His dad ran up to defend him, and all I had to say was :
"Watch out for that rattler we stepped over just now".
_*He*_ didn't flip me off.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 14, 2008)

There is some guy in Oregon that does the balloons/lawnchair thing. It was all over the news. 

Where are you in WA? You must be south if you saw the lawnchair guy.


----------



## PNWMedic (Aug 16, 2008)

Actually I live up north, and I'm pretty sure this was someone else; I live SE of Seattle. Probally some stupid kid (or adult), no offense but most likely a country hick guy that saw that guy on TV and came up with the brilliant idea, I wanna try that too!

Well I never heard about it after that so I assume he made it down in one piece, but I'll bet it's just a matter of time when one of us is called to the scene of a 5 y/o attacked by a raccoon in the middle of a road or someone that decided attaching ballon's to a chair was a brilliant idea until he fell and is left paralized. I wonder what's next on the jacka&& stunt list? Maybe _lets see if I can tightwalk a powerline?_ or _I swear there was more water in the kiddy pool when john doe dived off his house into it_


----------



## A.Anaka (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow. People just don't think anymore...


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 17, 2008)

AAAH!!! It is Darwinism that keeps us gainfully employed in the trauma category. 

  Although if I never go to a kid hit by a car I will be quite happy.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 18, 2008)

WildEMT said:


> Actually I live up north, and I'm pretty sure this was someone else; I live SE of Seattle.




So, Ranier Valley? Skyway? I lived in Seattle for eons. 

I hear the Oregon guy is prefecting his technique. Calculating how long the balloons last, how much altitude he can get and how far he can travel. 

I think the worst people and animals incident I ever saw was at Yellowstone National Park where Mom and Dad were trying to pose the kids for a photo op in front of that cute little moose calf getting in between calf and mama. Yeah.. I got out of there pretty quick.


----------



## PNWMedic (Aug 22, 2008)

Near Enumclaw. Yeah I have heard horror stories about Yellowstone, Oh lets put the kids by the moose and take a picture? I wonder if it is hungry? I even heard about some folks actually putting their child on a sleeping (can't remember if it was an elk or moose) anyways on an elk or a moose in order to take a picture!!! I havn't been to yellowstone in ages, but I have heard many "stupid people" stories from yellowstone. Common sense anyone?


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 22, 2008)

*There is a book entitled "Death In Yellowstone". Great read!*

Lee Whittlesey, the park historian, collected and reserched many incidents from the 1800's to the 1980's I believe. Sitting on bison.:wacko: Eaten by a bear (take me home, oh muddah-faddah)h34r:. Boiled in hot springs:wub:. Beaned by boulders thrown by numbskulls. Lightning.
 Gotta love it.


----------



## EvanAndChan (Aug 30, 2008)

*Crazy Dog Attack Story*

I was just listening in dispatch a while ago, and heard about a call for a man who'd been attacked by a dog. It turns out a pitbull had escaped from an apartment, and ran into the elevator. Somehow, the elevator made it down 3 levels to the lobby, where the dog waited in the elevator for maybe 20 minutes. Another resident comes into the building, walks to the elevator, and finds the dog waiting inside. Apparently deciding that the pitbull would be cooperative for the ride, the resident decides to leave the dog where it is, and take the elevator up to the 3rd level. Well, the dog wasnt too thrilled with this plan, and attacks the resident in the closed elevator. When the doors open on the 3rd level, the resident grabs the pitbull by the scruff of it's neck, and drags the thing down to the owner's door. The resident pulls out a gun, starts screaming at the dog's owner, and the owner's girlfriend calls 9-1-1 when the resident shoots the dog in front of the owner, then hobbles down the hallway.


----------



## rescuerich (Aug 31, 2008)

Blacke00 said:


> I used to have a friend that lived next door to me in Arizona from upstate New York. I don't know how much truth there is to it, but he said that people from the city (New York) would go upstate to go hunting, and shoot cows...
> 
> Probably not true, but it also wouldn't surprise me  =)



I live in Utah and have seen a cow that had been gutted by a "hunter" from L.A.


----------



## valbq2 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Chicken who crosses roads*

Not that this has much to do with EMS, but I was on my way home from shift one morning and saw a woman walking a chicken on a leash down the median of the highway.  Only in that town!! I laughed all the way home.


----------



## MelEMT2B (Sep 5, 2008)

That's some fabulous parenting right there. She should get the Mother of the Year award.


----------



## Megs_h13 (Sep 11, 2008)

WildEMT said:


> Although just for laughs, another funny/stupid story, I'm sitting outside at my house (I live in a rural area) and I go in and make a sandwitch then come back out and I see in the distance, which is mostly woods and forest, something weird in the air; so I get my binoculars to get a better look and there is someone on a lawn chair about 200 feet in the air suspended by what looks like big hellium filled weather balloons, and again I'm like wtf?!?!




LMAO!!!! I call that job security..... Wow and people in Canada call Saskatchewan hillbillies... Ugh....


----------



## emtashleyb (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW. This another reason why people should have to obtain a liscense to reproduce. However I could see my husband running down a highway trying to pet a raccoon....... yes he IS that stupid.


The woman walking a chicken on a leash I would have LOVED to see a picture of that. lol


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 1, 2008)

Blacke00 said:


> I used to have a friend that lived next door to me in Arizona from upstate New York. I don't know how much truth there is to it, but he said that people from the city (New York) would go upstate to go hunting, and shoot cows...
> 
> Probably not true, but it also wouldn't surprise me  =)



Happens in Wiconsin, Iowa and Illinois too!


----------



## sabbymedic (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's Your sign!!!!!


----------



## EMTSteve (Oct 1, 2008)

The ones that are sleeping on the side of the road way make the best pets!! They don't eat much, they don't poop on your things and they sleep a lot!

You should have whipped out your phone and made a video of the kid, mom and her plates to show the pd.


----------



## wxduff (Oct 1, 2008)

Blacke00 said:


> I used to have a friend that lived next door to me in Arizona from upstate New York. I don't know how much truth there is to it, but he said that people from the city (New York) would go upstate to go hunting, and shoot cows...
> 
> Probably not true, but it also wouldn't surprise me  =)



I'm from upstate new york. Hunters from the city do shoot crows, but they also mistake humans for things to shoot, or the empty 30 rack they just drank, etc.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Oct 3, 2008)

Having never seen a racoon in my life, I probably would chase it around myself.

But I would never let my kids do that.

I once had tourists pull out in front of the truck, park ACROSS the road (and no, it was not on the other side of the road!), get out and proceed to walk into the vineyard nearby. Foreign tourists (anything that I would have said that day before my reaction would have been very racist, so I will not repeat it), so I jumped on the lights, flipped the siren. 3 very dumb people looking at me very dumb, so I got on the PA and asked them very politely to move their vehicle before it was involved in an accident (once again, very censored!).

For references of what happens to people before we get there, check out the Darwin Awards.


----------

